

NFL wants fantasy football in elementary school curriculum - rickdale
http://ftw.usatoday.com/2014/08/nfl-fantasy-football-elementary-school-curriculum

======
anigbrowl
Original source: [http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/08/27/nfl-cmo-mark-waller-
inte...](http://blogs.wsj.com/cmo/2014/08/27/nfl-cmo-mark-waller-interview/)

Per the guidelines, please don't submit blog posts about other articles;
submit the original.

